# Setting up Netgear WNR2000 router as a repeater



## jlabit

My grand daughter has come to visit for the remainder of the summer, and as is typical with many 14 year olds, wants to connect to the internet where she can communicate with friends at home in Fayetteville, Ark,, 600 miles from my home in Pensacola, Fl. I currently have a wireless network in my home, using a Linksys WRTU54G-TM wireless router. The problem is that the signal back in her bedroom is so weak, she can barely use the internet. I had purchased a Hawking bi-directional antenna for the desktop in her room that is supposed to have 15 db gain, but, after connecting it to her adapter, I had no signal. Further inspection revealed a broken wire inside the connector of the antenna. I went to Wal Mart to see if I could find a repeater for my network, and the only thing I found was a Netgear WNR2000 router that states on the box,"configurable as a wireless repeater to extend range". After reading the instructions, I am left scratching my head saying, HUH. I am very knowledgeable building and maintaining computers, but have no knowledge of wireless networks, except for the basic installation of a wireless net using one router. Can anyone send me to a site that might can educate me on how to do this? I googled it, but came up empty handed. Thanks for responding to this long read.

Jim


----------



## Techyy

What is the Version of * Netgear WNR2000 router?*


----------



## jlabit

Thanks for your reply. The box says it is a Wireless-N 300 router. Also says it is a WNR2000-100NAS if that helps. I see a serial number and a MAC number on box. Not sure if that answers your question.


----------



## Techyy

The reason why i asked you is, WNR200 V1 does not have Wireless repeater function.. Only V2 has that feature.


----------



## jlabit

The box states that it is configurable as a wireless repeater to extend range. So I guess this one must be version 2. Can't find it on the box, though.


----------



## Techyy

To check if Wireless repeater function is available in your router

Follow these steps:

--Connect your WNR2000 v2 router to a computer/Laptop directly hard wired

-- Open a Internet Browser(IE / Firefox) and type the IP address of the router, usually by default it is 192.168.1.1 and it will ask for Login credentials. Use the default logins.

Default IP address: 192.168.1.1 
Username (unchangeable) : admin
Password (all lower case): password

-- Now you should get to the home screen of router and should see Wireless repeating function on the left side of voilet pane under "Advanced" as shown in screenshot attached


----------



## jlabit

Thanks for your response. I fired up the Netgear router and I do have the repeater function under advanced after entering the router setup screen. It appears I do have version 2. I have to hit the sack tonight but would appreciate your response on how to continue. Thanks again.

Jim


----------



## Techyy

Great Job Jim,

Have a look at this site that i got for you, its the same steps that you need to follow for WNR2000, Steps given in this link is for WNR834Bv2, but it is the same steps need to be taken for WNR2000 V2

http://kb.netgear.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/77/kw/WNR2000%20repeater%20mode/r_id/100109

I am sure that i can help you on this but I will be out of Internet for next 2 days. There are many knowledgeable guys are here in this forum. I hope they will help you on this. If not I will give you another option

Since it is new router, it will be under warranty. If you still have problems in configuring, do not hesitate to call Netgear Tech Support and it should be free of charge since it is in warranty. The below link will take you to webpage which has list of Tech support numbers by country

http://kb.netgear.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/984/related/1


----------



## JohnWill

Turn the router over and look at the label. Tell us what hardware version you have.


----------



## jlabit

Thanks for reply. I could not find a hardware version on the unit itself. However, I did connect it to my PC and this is what I found. 

Hardware version = WNR2000
Firmware Version=V1.2.3.7NA
GUI Language Version=V1.1.5.9

I am very knowledgeable of computer hardware, but in networking and its hardware and configurations, I am incompetent. I know that the repeater router has to be connected to a PC to configure it, but, once configured, can it be placed anywhere in the house where it is needed. Or does it have to stay hard wired to another computer with an ethernet cable? Hope the info above is what you need. Again, thanks.

Jim


----------

